

Dangerous Knowledge (vid) - TriinT
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5122859998068380459

======
RiderOfGiraffes
And the bowl of petunias said "Oh no. Not again." Many people have speculated
that if we knew exactly why the bowl of petunias had thought that we would
know a lot more about the nature of the universe than we do now.

See also:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=121063>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=101255>

Raised again in <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=724524> then killed.

